# What do you do when you are docked or anchored?



## helenwiley

I'm curious what others of the female persuasion do while anchored or docked---besides the usual sightseeing, watching anchor/fenders, repairing, replacing, cooking, cleaning, laundry and provisioning.

Here's what I do: embroider or applique quilt blocks, learn more knots with the help of my trusty _Ashley's Book of Knots_, write in my log. If internet is available, I update our blog. I also Kindle.

Helen Wiley, Cornucopia, Finnsailer 35. 1973, Savannah, Georgia


----------



## bljones

That is the first time I have seen "Kindle" used as a verb. That could lead to some confusion and possible panic.
Voice from cockpit: "Hey, what are you doing?"
Reply from salon: "Kindling."
"I didn't know we had a fireplace."
"We don't."


----------



## helenwiley

"That is the first time I have seen "Kindle" used as a verb." 

I knew that would get a response, even if no one answered the question posed.

Helen


----------



## Donna_F

I Nook. 

Plus all of the above with the exception of sewing. I'd probably hurt myself. I also write and just stare out of the boat at whatever wildlife (human or animal) is about.

I already warned the guys that when we go to the BVI in two weeks I demand 24 hours where I am total boat fluff. No planning, navigating, thinking (except what drink to have next), or anything else that might be construed as boatwork. I might have to cook if we plan to eat but I'm OK with that.


----------



## RobGallagher

My ex g/f used to make and sell her own jewelry. She would spend hours assembling/beading or whatever it's called. Give her a pair of needle nose, some silver wire, beads and she would come up with some pretty nice stuff.

My current g/f is an avid reader.

My best friends g/f will fish for hours on end. Docked, moored, anchored, sailing. If she's not fishing she's clamming, crabbing or even gathering up a few "escargo". She will walk up to her neck in cold water and feel around with her feet for an hour and be happy if she finds one clam...lol


----------



## dacap06

For what it is worth DaWIFE doesn't care about sailing but loves to tie up in other harbors. My beautiful bride of almost 32 years has mobility issues now and has both good and bad days. When she is up to it she likes to meet new people, explore new towns and their shops, eat in new restaurants, go to new museums, that sort of thing. 

Conversely, she also enjoys the quiet time on the boat. No noise, no grand kids running around, no one intruding on her space. She likes to read so I gave her a Kindle for Christmas. I expect I will be among the many who will find Kindling in their boats this Summer.

DaCAP


----------



## SVAuspicious

Janet reads, knits, crochets, and works jigsaw puzzles.


----------



## chef2sail

Donna likes to reads. we dont kindle or nook we pod I guess. 

She like to explore where we are and have traveled to. A lot of the time we just hang out. To be outside on our boat and just watch people, nature and drink in the atmosphere is enough for her and relaxing.

Dave


----------



## amyspins

Do you mean what do I plan to do aboard the lovely old herreshoff H-28 I have just purchased and am jumping out of my skin with excitement over?- sorry - I'm just beside myself to share the joy of my new aquisition. 

I sit and watch everything- sometimes I read books on my kindle - play cards or other games with my crew (soon to be 5 yr. old Margaret) she fishes - we swim, snack and swim some more. I was thinking about bringing a little spinning wheel aboard so I could work on yarn- but really I crave the time aboard to just do nothing - listen to the waves - be still. Oh ,and my daughter is already planning on baking chocolate chip cookies on board - since we now have an oven. Real girls gone wild stuff!



Amy


----------



## Don L

Think about the things on the boat that need maintenance or repair, then decide they aren't all that inportant and can wait a while longer.


----------



## bljones

We cook.
We blog.
We blog about cooking.
We drink.


----------



## Sabreman

Fix stuff, watch the world go by, read, doze. In that order.


----------



## Sublime

Read or fish (sometimes at the same time), reflake the sail after my half assed attempt, swim, explore the beach or sex (sometimes at the same time ), clean, stare at the scenery or just vegetate.


----------



## msmith10

Sex on a Minifish. Now there's an interesting thought.


----------



## momclarissa

chef2sail said:


> Donna likes to reads. we dont kindle or nook we pod I guess.
> 
> Dave


How come when I read this "we pod" I immediately got a picture of a bunch of humans milling around together in the water? lol

Once we're anchored I like to watch the water go by, read and call my mom or daughter - just to brag that we're anchored in the river totally relaxing.


Now that we sold the Mac, gotta get a new boat so we can resume this wonderful relaxing hobby!


----------



## bljones

Always have the next boat lined up before the last boat is sold.


----------



## JimMcGee

Sabreman said:


> Fix stuff, watch the world go by, read, doze. In that order.


Add dark & stormies to the list and Sabreman has pretty much nailed it. :laugher


----------



## chef2sail

:laugher


> "we pod"


We dont nook, we dont kindle...we pad a and pod ( I Pad and I Pod)


----------



## Donna_F

We once anchored, popped open beers and stretched out in the cockpit. Then we had a spider race: It so happened that the two nearest corners of the bimini each had a spider that started to spin a web at the same time. So we made a bet to see whose spider got done first.

Sometimes you just don't need to do anything.


----------



## helenwiley

Let's see the conjugation would be:
I pod
You pod
He, she, it pods...

I like the idea of spider races. Down here, if one isn't a tidy sailor, palmetto bug races are possible. 

and to add to the list of activities--manicure and pedicure. Also, a haircut for the captain. He has to do his own manicure and pedicure, though..I'm not licensed for that.


----------



## chef2sail

We do spider races too....with magnifying lenses....amazing how fast they go when you focus a little light on them..


----------



## bljones

We also take the dogs for dinghy rides.


----------



## Capt Len

Make executive decisions ;Such as whether to pull the prawn trap before or after breakfast. Look for mushrooms or get the clam gun. It's tough work but somebody"s gotta do it.


----------



## wingNwing

Read trashy novels. Organize the music on my ipod. Write. Sit. Drink rum and watch the world go by. Socialize with my neighbors. Learn about the history of whatever city I'm in, what makes it unique. Cook. Explore. Dream. 

In other words, when I'm not doing "ship's work," I play. Tough life, this fulltime liveaboard cruising thing.


----------



## Sublime

msmith10 said:


> Sex on a Minifish. Now there's an interesting thought.


It's just a big surf board.


----------



## zeehag

i do whatever i want to do . is my time on my boat, which is my home. got any better ideas????
oh yes--i play with kat--he likes the exercise

(i coulda sed i try to imitate normalcy, but that would be a lie)


----------



## Ajax_MD

DRFerron said:


> We once anchored, popped open beers and stretched out in the cockpit. Then we had a spider race: It so happened that the two nearest corners of the bimini each had a spider that started to spin a web at the same time. So we made a bet to see whose spider got done first.
> 
> *Sometimes you just don't need to do anything*.


That's exactly the point. We're all "doing" something all of the time, in our land-bound lives, plus the act of actually sailing to wherever it is we're going.

When the hook is set and the engine is off, I sigh in relief and decompress. I deliberately turn into a potato and do as little as possible.

I did a simple over-nighter on Friday night, and except for a few provisioning hiccups, it was pure bliss.


----------



## wingNwing

Notice, we're called human *be*ings, not human *do*ings. That should tell you something right there.


----------



## tdw

Our next purchase will be a couple of tablets. While I don't read a lot of fiction anymore the Wombet does and no matter how many bookshelves you have there are never enough. Me I read a fair bit of historical stuff which tends to be bulky so I'm really looking forward to having a library on puter. I'm also a cryptic crossword nut and Friday's Sydney Herald is a killer to which I can devote a goodly dollop of Saturday.

Other than that I'm with Jones. Think about food and wine, talk about food and wine, cook food, open wine, eat food, drink wine. So I'm looking forward to trying out some new recipes courtesy of Chef and Copacabana and a Spanish Cookbook that the Wombet gave me last birthday.

Which reminds me .... our pre dinner ritual










with










Oh yes ... and I nap.

To be honest there are never enough hours in the day.


----------



## JimMcGee

TDW, perhaps some cheese might be added to that ritual?


----------



## tdw

JimMcGee said:


> TDW, perhaps some cheese might be added to that ritual?


Jim,

I tend to pig out on cheese so try and limit my intake but yes it does up the ante particularly if it is a real Spanish Manchega.


----------



## JimMcGee

tdw said:


> Jim,
> 
> I tend to pig out on cheese so try and limit my intake but yes it does up the ante particularly if it is a real Spanish Manchega.


And pigging out on good cheese and wine is a bad thing?

We just picked up some goat cheese topped with blueberries, honey and vanilla for our first night aboard (splashing this week). Add a nice malbec and - ahh, my blood pressure just dropped ten points thinking about it...


----------



## tdw

JimMcGee said:


> And pigging out on good cheese and wine is a bad thing?
> 
> We just picked up some goat cheese topped with blueberries, honey and vanilla for our first night aboard (splashing this week). Add a nice malbec and - ahh, my blood pressure just dropped ten points thinking about it...


It is when you suffer from Gout ....


----------



## JimMcGee

tdw said:


> It is when you suffer from Gout ....


Sorry, didn't mean to rub it in.


----------



## bljones

Anybody else play battleship?
Or cribbage?
Or euchre?


----------



## tdw

bljones said:


> Anybody else play battleship?
> Or cribbage?
> Or euchre?


As winter sets in it will be out with the Scrabble board. We used to play a bit of Backgammon but havn't for quite some time. Never been much of a card player I must admit. Do card games (other than Solitaire smart arse) work with only two people ?


----------



## Capt Len

I spend some time carving bowls and whales tails from juniper or arbutus while waiting for the clams to show themselves.


----------



## chef2sail

TDW,

If you like Spainish food, Try some of the Catalonean recipes in the cookbook. I am fond of the food from that region (Barcelona)

I just met Jose Andreas and ate in his restaurant, Jaleo here in DC. Had veal cheeks for the very first time. Were ourstanding. We are partnering with him at the National Gallery of Art in one of my restaurants

If you like Creme Brulee here is the Catalan version- Joses recipe

*Crema Catalan*
Ingredients
2 cups (15 fl. oz) milk 
1 cinnamon stick 
Rind of 1 lemon 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
4 medium egg yolks 
1 tablespoon cornstarch 
1 cup (7 oz) superfine sugar 
Preparation
In a saucepan, bring the milk, the cinnamon stick, lemon rind, and vanilla extract to a boil. Simmer for several minutes the discard the cinnamon stick and lemon rind. Set the flavored milk aside.

In a bowl, whisk the egg yolks together with the cornstarch and 3/4 cup (5 oz) of the sugar until the mixture is creamy. Gradually pour this mixture into the saucepan with the milk, mixing continuously.

Slowly heat the mixture until it begins to thicken, taking care that the mixture does not boil. Pour into four shallow heatproof serving dishes, allow to cool, and refrigerate for several hours.

Immediately before serving, preheat the broiler and scatter the remaining sugar evenly over each serving. Place the dishes under the broiler until the sugar topping begins to caramelize. Remove from the broiler and serve. ( We use a small blowtorch)

here is another simple recipe from Valencia which I altered and make at anchor during breakfast or at the dock for later with dinner and some nice red wine in the summer ...very refreshing

*Orange Cake*
Makes 8- 6 oz ramakins

Ingredients

8 oz pancakes shortcake or biscuits
32 oz cream cheese or marscapone cheese ( double sugar if using marscapone)
3 oz butter 
5 fl.oz orange juice 
4 oz of sugar 
16 oz of mandarins or 4 fersh navel orages segments 
Raspberries or one 6 oz hershey bar curls (use a potatoe peeler)

Preparation 
Crumble pancakes, shortbread or biscuits
Mix them with the melted butter. 
Put the mixture in a individual ramakins greased with butter
refrigerate for at least 20 minutes

Beat cream cheese, sugar and the orange juice until homogenized 
Pour this mixture into the ramakins and refrigerate for 3-4 hours
Decorate the cake with pieces of orange chocolate shavings and raspberries.

DaVe


----------



## Ajax_MD

bljones said:


> Anybody else play battleship?
> Or cribbage?
> Or euchre?


Cribbage. Spent many hours playing it aboard submarines, as well as poker.

On poker night, we had Mafioso personas:

Jimmy Two Fingers (cook who'd had a run-in with the deli slicer)
Tommy Bag 'o Doughnuts (the mess chief)
Tony Two-tone (the sonar chief how had a livid, white scar on his face)
Richie the knife (me, because I had a fascination with fancy work at the time and always had a knife handy)


----------



## Ajax_MD

tdw said:


> <snip> *Oh yes ... and I nap. *
> To be honest there are never enough hours in the day.


Womby, you sound like a prime candidate to take up omphaloskepsis


----------



## mdbee

Have you tried meds? I started Uloric a year or so back. Lowered my uric acid levels. No symptoms since.



tdw said:


> It is when you suffer from Gout ....


----------



## tdw

chef2sail said:


> TDW,
> If you like Spainish food, Try some of the Catalonean recipes in the cookbook. I am fond of the food from that region (Barcelona)
> I just met Jose Andreas and ate in his restaurant, Jaleo here in DC. Had veal cheeks for the very first time. Were ourstanding. We are partnering with him at the National Gallery of Art in one of my restaurants


I love Spanish food and have spent a fair amount of time in the country. Visited Alex (Giulietta) in Lisbon once as well, hoping to get back there again.

Foodwise Catalonia is good and I do like Catalan cuisine a lot and have eaten some wonderful meals in Catalonia and Valencia but without doubt the best food in Spain is found in the Basque Country. Some truly fabulous tucker.

Beyond that Galacia is also very good but in reality Galacia probably should be part of Portugal and Portuguese is seriously yummo as well.

As for partnering Jose Andrea, wow. I've seen his stuff on the box, you should be in for a real treat.


----------



## JimMcGee

I have to agree with you on Spanish food. I did some consulting work a while back for Marina d'Or (north of Valencia). The guys I worked with showed me some great little places to eat and the seafood was amazing.


----------



## shadowraiths

I write, draw, surf inet, go exploring, and sometimes chat with other sailors, when I'm not putzing around, fixing things on my boat. Then again, since I live aboard, I do pretty much what I did when I lived on land. That is, outside of working on my boat.

Eta ~ oh and. I do my consulting stuff (_tech & forensics_), too.


----------

